# Polos en micro usb xperia t



## fistrodelapra (Nov 21, 2014)

Buenas tardes, necesito ayuda ya que tengo un xperia te que tiene avería en la placa base y no carga, le han cambiado el conector de carga micro usb y persiste el problema.

Me he decidido por hacerle un puente sabiendo las consecuencias que eso puede tener y por eso quiero saber si los polos de un micro usb de un xperia t están solo en las pistas, en los lados o si también asoman por los costados o atrás.

Os muestro una foto de la soldadura que me han echo en la placa para explicarme mejor.



En esta foto donde señalo las soldaduras, son solo para sujeción o ahí están los polos también?

Os agradezco la ayuda, ya que el arreglo supondría comprar una placa nueva y ahora mismo no esta la cosa para gastar, gracias de antemano y un saludo. ...

Aquí esta la foto un saludo


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 21, 2014)

subi foto del otro lado de la placa, el usb trae 4 o mas terminales, pero que no cargue el celu puede ser otro problema


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 21, 2014)

El problema ha de ser de otro lado, esas soldaduras que se ven son para darle resistencia mecánica al conector y suelen estar conectados a GND (0V)


----------



## fistrodelapra (Nov 22, 2014)

Buenos días, gracias por las respuestas, si efectivamente por el otro lado están las pistas, 5 concretamente, donde 2 serán de datos y 2 de polos, el problema es que son taaan pequeñas que para mi seria imposible hacer una soldadura, ademas hay algo en medio que estorba mucho.

Dejo una foto de un conector de xperia t para que veáis lo que digo.

Entonces lo que yo quiero saber es si solo podría sacar un par de cables de esos pequeñísimos conectores para enviarlos directos a la batería y que esta cargue, o puedo sacarlo de otro sitio?

Os dejo una foto indicando para saber que son estos conectores, los que marco en azul.
Y los que marco con naranja, son los que salen del conector micro usb?

Es que intento poder sacar las conexiones de la parte delantera porque de la parte de atrás va a ser imposible, ya se que voy a hacer una chapuza pero prefiero conseguir que cargue con el conector que no tener nada o tener que gastarme 70 80 euros en una placa para eso cambiaría de móvil.

Agradezco vuestras respuestas un saludo.


----------



## fistrodelapra (Nov 22, 2014)

Se me esta ocurriendo también la posibilidad de hacer una carga inalambrica con un adaptador receptor y una base de carga inalambrica, conectando directamente a la batería, siempre que entre entre la carcasa y el teléfono claro...


----------

